# New pigeon



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Picked up another one this morning - a fledgling but still squeals - may have been hit by a car but both wings seem to be functioning fairly well. Just going to observe today and if necessary, tomorrow, will take to clinic. It appears he is just sore. Is pooping ok but very scared.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Maggie,

I'm sorry the little one may have been hit by car, and I pray it has no internal injuries.

I'm glad, however, that the youngster found his/her way to your capable hands.  

Sending good thoughts that the little one is just bruised.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Seems to be the season. I went for quite a(blissful)while without anything serious popping up and now it's pretty steady. No sooner did I let the sour-cropped bird go than a local bat-rehabber (didn't know they had those) brought a pigeon by with a broken wing (radius and ulna). It's down with the other two and they make a pretty peaceful threesome. Hope yours goes well!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pidgey, not sure if I would want to be a bat rehabber.

When it rains it pours. Did you ever hear any more from the lady in Tulsa who had the pigeon from the same area you got one?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Yes. It passed away just about the very next day. I never actually saw the bird.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Maggie...

Wishing your new one the VERY BEST and hope all goes well!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Took the little guy to the vet this a.m. No broken anything, thank God. Apparently just sore. He may have tumbled out of the bridge nest and hit the wall on the way down. You can just look at him and he squeals - so cute.


Had the nicest time at the vets. This is the one very close to our house - not our regular vet. I was waiting for them to bring our pidge to the waiting room and looked down the hall and this big, beautiful dog headed toward me. It was, again, love at first sight as this one also turned out to be another Great Pyrenees only it had the "europeon" coloring of light brown on head and shoulders. After petting him awhile, he lay down on the floor for me to rub his tummy. He is the vets personal dog and just rotten. I just gotta get one someday.

After that one of her cats came strolling out (can't spell it or pronounce it but something like abysinthe?) and proceeded to lick me on the face, arms and hands. She would actually take her paw and pull my hand to her face and hold it there to lick. 

All in all I had a great time!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sounds like a lovely visit to the vet, Maggie! I'm glad nothing is broken in your little one and hope it will be all better soon. I think this might be the type of cat you saw: http://www.cfa.org/breeds/profiles/abyssinian.html

My friends, Mike and Sue, have a Great Pyrenees that is their livestock guardian dog: http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/greatpyrenees.htm

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you for the links. The cat looked exactly like the one on the web site, lean, sleek and beautiful.

I had mentioned seeing my first Great Pyrenees last week at the hospital when a volunteer brought him to visit children in pediatrics. He was solid white whereas the one at the vet's today had some brown. Her vet asst said he was called a "european" pyrenees and they are all considered guardian dogs. I was so impressed with how sweet and friendly they are. They just come right up to you and you don't feel menaced even tho both dogs were really big.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The Great Pyrenees's personality remind of an old pair of comfortable shoes! They are just big good ole bears!

The Abys are the CATS of the cat kingdom, imo. They are also very active cats and great for people who live an active live style. They remind me so much of the Egyptian cat Bastet...at least the statue I have and others I have seen.

When I worked for Dr. Davis in Ohio, he had 2 office cats: Sapphire, a lovely SH white w/Blue eyes. Sometimes she would sit on the counter so still, people thought she was a statue. When she moved they would do a startled jump and  !

Tulip was a Seal Point Siamese and a character. One night, he got out of the clinic and came back with a bird in his mouth! Well, luckily the bird survived but the Clinic was pretty full with clients that night and Tulip caused quite a stir! Both cats used to sleep together in a basket on the office desk. Quite a pretty contrast in colors!

I've noticed that some Clinics have "office" animals, usually cats, around.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

It would be nice to snuggle up to one of those dogs on a chilly afternoon with a good book.

How is your little pigeon Maggie? I hope he is better.

Feather


----------

